# Norwegian: My soul is impure



## Iseut

well, i have a small question... how can i say in Norwegian "my soul is impure"?
can anyone help me with this???


----------



## sdr083

Hi! 

Perhaps you could say:
_Sjelen min er uren/Sjela mi er urein (BM/NN)_

But knowing the context you want to use it in might help us help you...


----------



## Grefsen

*Hei *to you too and welcome to the Nordic Forum *Iseut*.   



sdr083 said:


> Perhaps you could say:
> _Sjelen min er uren/Sjela mi er urein (BM/NN)_



I probably should know right away what you mean by _*(BM/NN)*, _but unfortunately I don't. 

*Kan du hjelpe meg?*


----------



## Iseut

well, thank u so much for your help... there is no context... it is just the sentence which should mean that i don't have the pure heart/soul of a new-born child, but a burdened soul.. mistakes, regrets.. sins... stuff like that... the problem is that at my university we don't take Norwegian courses.. so i have to please my interest for germanic languages with Dutch... but i do plan to actually study it some day soon. thanks again!


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> I probably should know right away what you mean by _*(BM/NN)*, _but unfortunately I don't.


 
BM: Bokmål. NN: Nynorsk. Those are, as I think you know, the two kinds of written Norwegian (not including the Sami languages)


----------



## oskhen

Iseut said:


> well, i have a small question... how can i say in Norwegian "my soul is impure"?
> can anyone help me with this???


 
It's correct with "sjelen min er uren", but if you want to sound a bit more archaic, you could write "min sjel er uren".


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> BM: Bokmål. NN: Nynorsk. Those are, as I think you know, the two kinds of written Norwegian (not including the Sami languages)



*Tusen takk!*  As I mentioned before, I really should have known this right away, but I guess I have gotten so used to mainly seeing text written in just *bokmål* that I had almost forgotten about the  *Nynorsk *option.   I also don't recall ever seeing *BM* for *Bokmål* and *NN* for *Nynorsk* like this before so *takk* for clearing this up for me as well. 

I  actually have much more that I could say about what I think about *Nynorsk*, but I think I'll save that for another day in another thread.


----------



## Iseut

Taking in consideration a similarity in the case of Germanic languages, i might understand that "min" is the genitive form of the pronoun, and that "er" is of course the verb to be... could you, who are all so kind  , give me all personal pronouns and maybe the infinitive and indicative present (for all persons...) for the verb to be???

Sorry for disturbing you... and thank you for helping me!


----------



## Pteppic

This will be fiendishly difficult, I'm warning you 

Singular:
jeg er
du er
han/hun/det er  (he/she/it)

Plural:
vi er
dere er
de er


----------



## oskhen

Infinitive of "to be" is "å være"


----------



## Iseut

is this so simple??? the most important verb in all languages is that simple??? man, have i died and gone to paradise??? well, this is easier than dutch! i think that i might enjoy more than i have expected learning Norwegian!
Thank you so much!!! i will come back with new questions...

your willingly student,
                          Iseut


----------

